# wood for making charcoal for kamado



## phoenix rising (Oct 5, 2018)

Let me start off with this, for what it is, charcoal is fairly expensive here...  So, I was looking around, and I have most of the materials and whatnot for building a charcoal kiln.  However, what I don't have is a ready source of hardwood (except elm).  I'm not sure I want to use elm for making charcoal.

Now, I have some apple from pruning on our trees, but I was hoping to save that for smoking wood.  What I do have a decent quantity of is caragana (which is part of the same family as desert ironwood, aka a rosewood), mountain ash, poplar, maybe aspen (not sure what the tree is exactly yet) and lilac from bushes.  I might be able to buy birch and tamarac.

Would any of the above be good for making charcoal for bbq?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## ddufore (Oct 6, 2018)

I make my own charcoal every year. The wood I use is best described as mixed hardwood. Whatever you use, make sure you use seasoned wood. I would try with what you have and then try smoking with it.


----------

